# ANOTHER huge Natura recall



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

http://truthaboutpetfood2.com/natura-pet-food-recall-2


Pretty ridiculous, the first one was just back in March!


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't feed much for kibble anymore but it's been over 6 yrs since I fed a Natura product


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Definitely will be avoiding these.


----------



## auntiemissa (Apr 19, 2010)

my dogs have been on innova from petsmart with NO problems,but wondering if i should switch em for now. i dont have the bag so dont know the code # or exp date


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

auntiemissa said:


> my dogs have been on innova from petsmart with NO problems,but wondering if i should switch em for now. i dont have the bag so dont know the code # or exp date


the production date is 1 year prior to the expiration date so if you purchased it before june 10th or shortly after it's probably a part of the recall


----------



## SpinRetrievers (Jun 1, 2013)

These recalls are about keeping salmonella away from at risk people, not about the dog's safety. The fact they recalled so much food for one positive test tells me they have an issue with a pretty nasty strain of the bacteria.

Now also FDA has the power to order a recall, a year or two ago it didn't. Only baby food, historically, did it have recall power over.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Gee . . . is Natura (P&G) trying to compete with Diamond for having multiple recalls?

Sad really. Natura used to have a really decent reputation; and its California Natural puppy formulas were great options for dogs that needed extremely simple formulas.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Ugh! California Natural Salmon and Peas is the ONLY kibble I've found that doesn't set my westie mix's allergies completely crazy! Fortunately, I bought a large bag after the last recall was lifted, divided it up into gallon sized freezer bags and froze it (only my westie mix eats it), so I still have plenty left for now. Maddie does really well on it. I wish Natura would get its act together!


----------



## auntiemissa (Apr 19, 2010)

so what r u all gonna switch to now?


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

As most of you know, I have been a very staunch supporter of Natura because their EVO kibble is the perfect food for our high performance/high energy GSPs. But with this new recall we are actively shopping for a new food. The problem, of course, is that very few of them have the level of protein & fat we need for our dogs. 

The one that looks the best right now for us is the Merrick grain free chicken & sweet potato.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

auntiemissa said:


> so what r u all gonna switch to now?


Have you looked in to Fromm? That is what I feed and knock on wood I do not have to worry about a recall from them.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

SubMariner said:


> As most of you know, I have been a very staunch supporter of Natura because their EVO kibble is the perfect food for our high performance/high energy GSPs. But with this new recall we are actively shopping for a new food. The problem, of course, is that very few of them have the level of protein & fat we need for our dogs.
> 
> The one that looks the best right now for us is the Merrick grain free chicken & sweet potato.


Nature's Variety Instinct- not the limited ingredient line, but the original line- is almost exactly the same protein and fat levels as EVO.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

lovemydogsalways said:


> Have you looked in to Fromm? That is what I feed and knock on wood I do not have to worry about a recall from them.


From is too expensive and didn't have high enough protein & fat levels for my dogs.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Savage Destiny said:


> Nature's Variety Instinct- not the limited ingredient line, but the original line- is almost exactly the same protein and fat levels as EVO.


If you are talking about this one Nature's Variety Prairie: Natural, Holistic Kibble for Dogs: Chicken & Brown Rice Recipe | Nature's Variety it doesn't even come close: only 23% protein. EVO Turkey/Chicken is 42% and is grainless.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

SubMariner said:


> If you are talking about this one Nature's Variety Prairie: Natural, Holistic Kibble for Dogs: Chicken & Brown Rice Recipe | Nature's Variety it doesn't even come close: only 23% protein. EVO Turkey/Chicken is 42% and is grainless.



That is the Prairie line. Look at their Instinct line:

Nature's Variety: Instinct Grain-Free Kibble Diets for Dogs | Nature's Variety


----------



## domika (Jul 15, 2012)

I never see it mentioned much but the Artemis maximal dog has 42% protein and grain free.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

SubMariner said:


> As most of you know, I have been a very staunch supporter of Natura because their EVO kibble is the perfect food for our high performance/high energy GSPs. But with this new recall we are actively shopping for a new food. The problem, of course, is that very few of them have the level of protein & fat we need for our dogs.


Have you looked at Back to Basics High Protein? Here's a link: Products - High Protein Formulas Food - Back to Basics


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm wondering why were are not seeing Eukanuba or Iams recalls?? only Natura


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Different manufacturing plants.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Shamrockmommy said:


> Different manufacturing plants.


Hmm this means P&G is using worse ingredients for the Natura products or they use less budget and people to keep the plant were the Natura stuff?


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Or maybe there's more meat in the Natura products to become contaminated??


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Savage Destiny said:


> Nature's Variety Instinct- not the limited ingredient line, but the original line- is almost exactly the same protein and fat levels as EVO.


I'd probably stay away from NV Instinct. I fed the Instinct Salmon to my boy for a few months (maybe 2?) until we got a bag that smelled bad/rancid. I returned it to the store and was done with it after that. My pet food store won't even sell NV anymore due to the issues they had with the company - and because it seemed that NV didn't want to do anything to fix the problems.

I also believe all the Instinct formulas are high in ash - I forget the numbers but should have an email from them somewhere if anyone is interested.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

SubMariner said:


> As most of you know, I have been a very staunch supporter of Natura because their EVO kibble is the perfect food for our high performance/high energy GSPs. But with this new recall we are actively shopping for a new food. The problem, of course, is that very few of them have the level of protein & fat we need for our dogs.
> 
> The one that looks the best right now for us is the Merrick grain free chicken & sweet potato.


I'm feeding some of my dogs Merrick food now and quite pleased with it. 

Have you ever tried Victor? There GF Ultra Pro is 42% protein and 22% fat. Chicken based, but does have beef, lamb, fish and pork in it too.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

DDBsR4Me said:


> I'd probably stay away from NV Instinct. I fed the Instinct Salmon to my boy for a few months (maybe 2?) until we got a bag that smelled bad/rancid. I returned it to the store and was done with it after that. My pet food store won't even sell NV anymore due to the issues they had with the company - and because it seemed that NV didn't want to do anything to fix the problems.
> 
> I also believe all the Instinct formulas are high in ash - I forget the numbers but should have an email from them somewhere if anyone is interested.


What problems? We have zero complaints about NV products, except for the one guy who is feeding his 40lb dog 3 cups of Instinct a day and wants to know why she's fat. NV has been one of the easiest and most open to change companies we work with.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

domika said:


> I never see it mentioned much but the Artemis maximal dog has 42% protein and grain free.


If it is the food I just looked at, it has to be shipped from Australia??? I can't even find it locally...


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

riddick4811 said:


> I'm feeding some of my dogs Merrick food now and quite pleased with it.
> 
> Have you ever tried Victor? There GF Ultra Pro is 42% protein and 22% fat. Chicken based, but does have beef, lamb, fish and pork in it too.


Thanks for the suggestion. Unfortunately, the Ultra Pro has beef in it & my dogs cannot tolerate that protein.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Sapphire-Light said:


> Hmm this means P&G is using worse ingredients for the Natura products or they use less budget and people to keep the plant were the Natura stuff?


Ever since P&G bought Natura I have been keeping a careful eye on what goes into EVO. I have also contacted them on several occasions regarding ingredient sourcing -- NOTHING comes from China.

We weren't really concerned about the recalls per se. But we only have one month's worth of food and it's now impossible to get the food locally. :tsk:


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Savage Destiny said:


> What problems? We have zero complaints about NV products, except for the one guy who is feeding his 40lb dog 3 cups of Instinct a day and wants to know why she's fat. NV has been one of the easiest and most open to change companies we work with.


This was last year so maybe things have gotten better - but I know my pet food store had contacted them several times about bags of food that customers were returning due to smell or their dogs not eating it and I guess NV wasn't really interested in hearing the problems. I don't really know the whole story, just that my pet food store wasn't happy with they response they were/weren't getting and stopped carrying their food. 

I didn't have any issues with it until that one bag that smelled bad and my dog wouldn't touch it - but after that and my pet food store saying they weren't going to carry it anymore I switched to Orijen.


----------



## domika (Jul 15, 2012)

SubMariner said:


> If it is the food I just looked at, it has to be shipped from Australia??? I can't even find it locally...


I have never had, so I have never asked my food store to order it for me but I see it on chewy.com and wag.com.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Not to hijack the thread further, but we ultimately decided on the NV Instinct Chicken (vs the Merrick) because it was closer in protein, fat & calorie content to the EVO. So we are currently transitioning them to it.

We will probably go back to the EVO once this all sorted out & the supply chain is re-established because they do so well on it.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I still have some California Natural Salmon and Peas in the freezer (I bought a large bag and divided it up into gallon sized freezer bags for 12.5 lb. Maddie (my severe allergy dog) after the first recall , but I've also introduced her to Back to Basics Grain Free High Protein Pork. She's doing well on it - YAY!! Now, I have 2 kibbles she can eat...


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

DDBsR4Me said:


> This was last year so maybe things have gotten better - but I know my pet food store had contacted them several times about bags of food that customers were returning due to smell or their dogs not eating it and I guess NV wasn't really interested in hearing the problems. I don't really know the whole story, just that my pet food store wasn't happy with they response they were/weren't getting and stopped carrying their food.
> 
> I didn't have any issues with it until that one bag that smelled bad and my dog wouldn't touch it - but after that and my pet food store saying they weren't going to carry it anymore I switched to Orijen.


I just wanted to add that within the past two weeks my pet food store has begun to carry the NV limited ingredient formulas - the duck and rabbit formulas - only. These are the only NV kibble products that they are going to carry.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

DDBsR4Me said:


> I just wanted to add that within the past two weeks my pet food store has begun to carry the NV limited ingredient formulas - the duck and rabbit formulas - only. These are the only NV kibble products that they are going to carry.


Do you know why they're only carrying those?


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

I know they stopped carrying all NV products for a while due to issues they were having with the company (bad smelling kibble - and apparently poor customer service; I had good customer service the time I contacted the company for a question). 

I was talking to the owner and she is looking at bringing in more limited ingredient formulas as that is what she said many of her customers are looking for - single protein source limited ingredient formulas. I guess they were willing to give NV a try again with their limited ingredient formulas as this is what many customers are wanting.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

DDBsR4Me said:


> I know they stopped carrying all NV products for a while due to issues they were having with the company (bad smelling kibble - and apparently poor customer service; I had good customer service the time I contacted the company for a question).
> 
> I was talking to the owner and she is looking at bringing in more limited ingredient formulas as that is what she said many of her customers are looking for - single protein source limited ingredient formulas. I guess they were willing to give NV a try again with their limited ingredient formulas as this is what many customers are wanting.


Thanks for explaining !


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

No problem!


----------

